# Fridge knackered in the Vendee!



## DrVan (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi,
Our Electrolux fridge gas started giving off a nasty amonia smell from the vent and it is collecting in the van. It is probably as old as our 1989 Hymer.

We have turned it off but could do with having it looked at as we are here for 9 more days. 

Please could anyone suggest somewhere round St Gillies Croix de Vie/Aizenay area that might look at it. We would be very grateful.

Thank you.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

There is a Burstner dealer near La Roche sur Yon. As a fridge is a generic thing they may be able to do it for you.

Mobiloisir 
Parc d'Activité Landette 
85190 Venansault

phone: +330251059707

Venansault is west of La Roche on the D42, not too far from you.

Sandy

Edit; I took this from the Burstner website and have never used or even been to this place, so it may be best to phone first. Many businesses close down for August in France.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm afraid that if they tell you the fridge is u/s they're probably right. I had this on an old fridge, it's probably the cooling pipes corroded over the years and leaking! We had a quote for a new cooling that was nearly as much as a new fridge. Would an elrctric coolbox get you home?

Malcolm


----------



## DrVan (Feb 25, 2008)

*Fridge*

Thanks for advice, we found the garage, and we managed to work out the fridge needs reeplacing.. Very helpful garage, their English and our French were just about enough. Impressive accessory range, though no bargains. We are now looking for a fridge!


----------

